# Kurt Angle : "The One I Want to Fight for Is Dana White"



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> "I just did my physical this past year with Dana White. The problem is I'm not allowed to wrestle and fight. Dana White will not permit that."
> 
> "I’m a UFC die hard. Strikeforce yeah, I looked that way... but the one I want to fight for is Dana White."
> 
> ...







http://mmadiehards.com/

Interesting.. Dude's 41 but so is Toney. 

Imo starting at that age with a strong wrestling background > strong boxing background.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He doesn't even have vertebrae anymore he is like some kind of ******* jellyfish. This shit is never happening he brings it up every once and a while.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Great find. I would love to see Kurt Angle in the UFC. He is a phenomenal athlete and would be a big draw. We have seen time and time again how guys with wrestling backgrounds have success in MMA, and Angles wrestling is second to none. Make it happen, Dana.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

someone attempts a guillotine on him he would probably die. Its ashame really, the guy would of been one of the best ever IMO if he started straight after he won his medal. He is one of those guys thats just great at anything he does, i mean he is one of greatest Ameteaur wrestlers of all time and is now one the greatest Pro wrestlers of all time. I know thats nothing to do with MMA, but the guys become the greatest at the two main things he has done in life and he has the same passion for MMA, the guy would of been a animal no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Whats this about his vertebrae? Cant he fight?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Kurt is a tremendous athlete, and Lord knows he has heart, but I think an MMA career would come about ten years too late. His body has been left battered and broken by years of professional wrestling, as well as an amateur wrestling background before that, so I seriously doubt he could ever come into a fight 100% healthy. As I said, the man's heart is unquestionable, and mentally, he'd be ready to go... but I just don't think his body would be able to keep up.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

What a shame Kurt couldn't have joined MMA at a much younger age, he'd be a monster at LHW and possibly even HW. At 41 one though and like others have said after years of being slammed in pro wrestling I just don't think he'll be able to keep up with the younger, less worn athletes of today. Pro wrestling is a very demanding sport where guys are getting thrown around on a weekly basis, he must have slowed down a lot and has possibly had a heap of concussions.

If he'd had bailed out early like Lesnar did, he might have been a similar kind of threat as Lesnar, except better wrestling :confused05:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Hiro said:


> What a shame Kurt couldn't have joined MMA at a much younger age, he'd be a monster at LHW and possibly even HW. At 41 one though and like others have said after years of being slammed in pro wrestling I just don't think he'll be able to keep up with the younger, less worn athletes of today. Pro wrestling is a very demanding sport where guys are getting thrown around on a weekly basis, he must have slowed down a lot and has possibly had a heap of concussions.
> 
> If he'd had bailed out early like Lesnar did, he might have been a similar kind of threat as Lesnar, except better wrestling :confused05:


In WWE Kurt broke his neck on a regular basis. It's a miracle he is still around wrestling. With his history of injuries he probably won't get the nod to fight MMA. I do agree that if he went to the UFC instead of WWE in 1999 he would be a machine. He would make Tito look like a fool with his wrestling, I know that much. Angle is for real.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

A shame he is too late and carries injuries but Kurt Angle VS Lesnar would have drawn huge numbers for the UFC.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, it's just a shame he's no longer relevant or fit. If he'd moved into MMA almost straight after winning his Gold Medal he'd have been a beast. Not many guys have the wrestling pedigree and detirmination to succeed like Kurt Angle. His strength and conditioning programme (if not hugely exaggerated) was incredible. If he put as much work into MMA as he did winning an Olympic Gold he would have been a star. Just a shame that MMA wasn't a sensible career move in '96. If he'd have won his medal at the 2000 Olympics he'd probably have moved into MMA and not Pro Wrestling.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

remember when Fedor outwrestled that olympic silver medalist??

ahhh, good times.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

luckbox said:


> In WWE Kurt broke his neck on a regular basis. It's a miracle he is still around wrestling. With his history of injuries he probably won't get the nod to fight MMA. I do agree that if he went to the UFC instead of WWE in 1999 he would be a machine. He would make Tito look like a fool with his wrestling, I know that much. Angle is for real.


agreed.

and even at age 41, now that Shawn Michaels has retired, he is the best professional wrestler active today.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

how do you get deemed "Best professional wrestler"?? lol

Undertaker has had a helluva better "professional" wrestling career then Angle.

i could also name 10 guys who are more popular then Angle ever was.

i dont get how real wrestling creditentials would make you the best professional wrestler ever??

Angle had slightly above average mic skills, the most important thing in wrestling.

i would say even a guy like Jericho is better then him.... way, way, way better at improv and the business in general.

thats why angle is bush league wrestling for quite awhile. nobody cares.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

I would love to see curt angle in the UFC, he can still do it. I listen to Bubba the love sponge on sattelite radio sometimes and he's had wrestlers on there who say Curt is a BAD MO FO for real, by far the toughest guy in wrestling. I haven't watched wrestling since I was a child but it seems to me that there are more serious injuries than in MMA. I guess because of the high flying acrobatics they do.

Angle vs Gonzaga....Angle vs Leznar.....Angle vs Couture...they all sound great.

ANGLE VS TONEY....how great would that be, Angle would crush him.



alizio said:


> how do you get deemed "Best professional wrestler"?? lol
> 
> Undertaker has had a helluva better "professional" wrestling career then Angle.
> 
> ...




I dont think any MMA Fan cares how good his Mic skill are or how he stacked up against "Pro Wrestling" competition. Having an Olympic Gold Medalist in the Octagon would be awesome, I for one could care less about his last job.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Rulon Gardner competed in MMA once and his spine isnt jelly. Should try to get him back into MMA. Oh yea, he wants no part of it after experiencing it 1st hand.

Angle could have been great. now he has no chance and keeps talking about it, hyping up pro wrestling fans.

he would get smashed. and he might die.

Its funny that ppl think he could just toss around all the HWs tho. Unlikely.

credentials = overrated

nice to have but these guys training MMA wrestling full time for years now. if he went to LHW i could see him having more success if his neck wasnt messed up.

I think Cole Konrad and Stephen Neal are both top 5 NCAA HW ever. Cole isnt just steam rolling MMA just yet tho, altho he could be good. its just not that easy.


----------



## BTR92 (Jan 28, 2010)

Back in his 'prime', yeah maybe. Now? He'd break his neck after whip lash of a strong jab. Not knocking the guys credentials, skills or anything but he wouldn't last with the injuries hes sustained throughout his wrestling career.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

btw i told u guys about Dan Cormier

Wrestling credentials
2008:

U.S. Nationals champion
Olympic trials champion
Olympic team captain
2007:

Pan American Games bronze medalist
U.S. World Team Trials champion
U.S. Nationals champion
Dave Schultz Memorial International champion
2007 world bronze medalist
2006:

DNP in World Championships
U.S. World Team Trials champion
U.S. Nationals champion
2005:

DNP in World Championships
U.S. World Team Trials champion
U.S. Nationals champion
Second in World Cup
Ivan Yarygin Memorial International champion (Russia)
Second in Super Cup (Russia)
2004:

Fourth in Olympic Games
Participated in Titan Games
U.S. Olympic Team Trials champion
U.S. Nationals champion
Boutiatyr Grand Prix champion (Russia)
Fourth in Ivan Yarygin Memorial International (Russia)
2003:

Third in Ivan Yarygin Cup (Russia)
Sunkist Kids International Open champion
Fifth in World Championships
Pan American Games champion
U.S. Nationals champion
Member of 2003 World Team after winning Special Wrestle-Off at 96 kg/211.5 lbs.
2002:

Sunkist Kids International Open champion
Third in U.S. World Team Trials
Pan American Championships gold medalist
Third in Dave Schultz Memorial International
2001:

Sunkist Kids International Open champion
Third in U.S. World Team Trials
Seventh in U.S. Nationals
Dave Schultz Memorial International champion
Second in 1997 Junior Nationals (Greco-Roman)
Fourth in 1997 Junior Nationals
Third in 1995 Cadet World Championships (Greco-Roman)
Fourth in 1995 Cadet Nationals (freestyle and Greco-Roman)
NCAA runner-up at Oklahoma State Univ.
Misc:

1998-99 Junior College National champion.
Four-time U.S. World Team member (2003, 2005-07)
Five-time U.S. Nationals champion (2003-07)
Two-time Outstanding Wrestler at the Louisiana state tournament

wanna stop wasting time on loudmouths like Angle and watch a real wrestler with a real shot of making it?? this is the guy.

he trains with a real camp btw (AKA)

btw not a diss at angle. as a wrestling fan (real and pro) and practitioner, i have alot of respect for what Angle has done.

He is now just a WWE guy tho, talking out his ass and promoting himself, looking for a payday. 

we all know he cant compete with the injuries he's had. i wish he would stop living in the past and talking about MMA and stuff. its a nice "could of" but i dont see him as anything other then James Toney.

Its funny, really. the double standard.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Actually, he suffered a broken neck during the olympic games, so his neck problems began very early on, rather than emerging after a long career in sports entertainment. 

His neck issues were exacerbated, but were present long before his "pro" career began. 



DJ Syko said:


> someone attempts a guillotine on him he would probably die. Its ashame really, the guy would of been one of the best ever IMO if he started straight after he won his medal. He is one of those guys thats just great at anything he does, i mean he is one of greatest Ameteaur wrestlers of all time and is now one the greatest Pro wrestlers of all time. I know thats nothing to do with MMA, but the guys become the greatest at the two main things he has done in life and he has the same passion for MMA, the guy would of been a animal no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just have to hope he goes better than that in MMA. Lucky the referees were there to spare the embarrassment, as if they weren't there Angle would have had his shoulder snapped by the Kimura. To be fair to him though, that was when he was suffering with his neck injuries.

If Angle's body is in good enough condition to fight, and he trains full-time for a few months then I'd be happy to see him fight MMA. If Toney can get a UFC contract at 41 and with no MMA experience, then I don't see why an Olympic Gold Medallist can't either. The key is his body though, and if, as rumoured, he's not in good knick, then he wouldn't stand a chance of getting licensed.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

alizio said:


> btw i told u guys about Dan Cormier
> 
> Wrestling credentials
> 2008:
> ...


That dude seems seriously legit... I'll be looking for him. 



> btw not a diss at angle. as a wrestling fan (real and pro) and practitioner, i have alot of respect for what Angle has done.
> 
> He is now just a WWE guy tho, talking out his ass and promoting himself, looking for a payday.
> 
> ...


I think Angle COULD HAVE been something great had he not went to Pro Wrestling, but he's far, far past his prime now. The only person I could ever see being even moderately successful in the UFC at his age is Randy and that's because he just isn't human. With the massive amounts of injuries Angle has procured I don't think he'd last two fights without something snapping in him.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

honestly, angle should pursue strikeforce if he were serious.

i dont know why, but i would definately watch Hershel Walker vs Kurt Angle.

I just dont want the UFC to stoop that low. but with Toney here, anything is possible.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

alizio said:


> honestly, angle should pursue strikeforce if he were serious.
> 
> i dont know why, but i would definately watch Hershel Walker vs Kurt Angle.
> 
> I just dont want the UFC to stoop that low. but with Toney here, anything is possible.


With Toney fighting Couture, who is a very, very bad match for him, I believe he was brought in by Dana just to shut his damn mouth.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

No way should he compete. Not in his physical condition, you're talking about entering a new sport with no professional record and trying to take on elite competiton........ at a physical disadvantage.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> No way should he compete. Not in his physical condition, you're talking about entering a new sport with no professional record and trying to take on elite competiton........ at a physical disadvantage.


Oh it's true, it's damn true. However, you're forgetting 3 things Kurt does have in his favour; Intensity, Integrity and Intelligence.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Oh it's true, it's damn true. However, you're forgetting 3 things Kurt does have in his favour; Intensity, Integrity and Intelligence.


If that was enough we'd have seen Randy Couture defeate Brock Lesnar.


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

This may seem like a dumb question, but I would really appreciate an answer. Is Kurt really one of the top 5 greatest amateur wrestlers of all time? How many medals did he win? There has got to be plenty of guys better than him... Thanks in advance


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

recon6991 said:


> This may seem like a dumb question, but I would really appreciate an answer. Is Kurt really one of the top 5 greatest amateur wrestlers of all time? How many medals did he win? There has got to be plenty of guys better than him... Thanks in advance


 im a member of 2 wrestling forums. this is likely the best list IMO but of course as in every sport, ppl argue.... Kurt is great but he isnt the greatest or top 5 IMO



> Top Olympic Wrestlers of all Time
> 1. Bruce Baumgartner - Won 5 World or Olympic Gold Medals- 13 Olympic and World Medals
> 2. John Smith- Won 6 World or Olympic Gold Medals- 6 Olympic and World Medals
> 3. Lee Kemp - Won 3 World or Olympic Gold Medals - 4 Olympic and World Medals
> ...


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

alizio said:


> im a member of 2 wrestling forums. this is likely the best list IMO but of course as in every sport, ppl argue.... Kurt is great but he isnt the greatest or top 5 IMO


Thanks I appreciate it. I thought him saying top 5 was wrong.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Kurt has been trying to get in for awhile now. I recall him talking about how he could beat Chuck Liddell awhile back. He also said that Liddell didn't have any wrestling or something dumb like that at one point in the same interview.

I agree with Rival as well, I think that this is a terrible time in his life for him to get involved in MMA.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

God damn it Kurt, why couldn't you have decided this earlier! I remember back when he challenged Chuck, he should of joined the UFC then. I bet he'll do good but I bet his cardio won't be as good as it could have been.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> God damn it Kurt, why couldn't you have decided this earlier! I remember back when he challenged Chuck, he should of joined the UFC then. I bet he'll do good but I bet his cardio won't be as good as it could have been.


I don't think that he would do good at all. I am sure that his wrestling isn't anywhere near what it used to be, he wont be as fast or as athletic. I am also pretty sure that most if not all of the UFC fighter would demolish him standing up and on the ground.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't know if this is known or not but I'm gonna share a Kurt Angle story I was told while I was training. 

Apparently, after Brock joined the WWE, it became a big deal that both he and Kurt were on the roster. Eventually people were questioning who was better and they agreed to a match. From what I've been told from several people, Kurt actually pinned Brock.

Now take into account that this was a while ago (I think 2003-2004 ish). So if at that time Angle was actually able to out wrestle Brock and pin his shoulders in an amateur match that's not just quite a feat but is something a lot of people could have never imagined. Kurt and Brock also list each other as their favorite opponent due to the physical nature of their matches. 

These days Kurt may still be hyping something that will never happen but I think Brock's success is making him question if it would be possible. He's a very competitive person from all accounts I've read and watched so I wouldn't be surprised if he was trying to talk himself into signing with the UFC.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Awhile ago he would have been great. He is a great wrestling and a hell of an athlete. But I think given the fact that he has dust for a neck and hes pushing age, he has no chance.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

War said:


> I don't know if this is known or not but I'm gonna share a Kurt Angle story I was told while I was training.
> 
> Apparently, after Brock joined the WWE, it became a big deal that both he and Kurt were on the roster. Eventually people were questioning who was better and they agreed to a match. From what I've been told from several people, Kurt actually pinned Brock.
> 
> ...



Yep, I've heard the story too, didn't know he actually pinned him too, just knew he out-wrestled him.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

War said:


> I don't know if this is known or not but I'm gonna share a Kurt Angle story I was told while I was training.
> 
> Apparently, after Brock joined the WWE, it became a big deal that both he and Kurt were on the roster. Eventually people were questioning who was better and they agreed to a match. From what I've been told from several people, Kurt actually pinned Brock.
> 
> ...


wrestling is fake.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

> wrestling is fake.


Their match was an amateur match before the show for the boys in the back and the crew. This has nothing to do with the product that you see on TV.


Edit: 

You may have gotten confused because I said both men mentioned that their favorite opponent was the other. That was about the product.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

People really underestimate kurt. He's one of the greatest, you cannot argue with that. Unfortunately, he's past his prime in a sport that is evolving exponentially. He can, and will keep up with the elite for the sheer fact that he is an amazing athlete, and one of the worlds best at something...that is undeniable, but he's past his prime, that's the biggest problem. He no longer has the resilience he once had, especially after his wrestling career for the WWE which we all know is ridiculously damaging. This could cost him his life in the octagon, and I for one, don't want to see that happen. Long story short; he's too old, past his prime, and cannot afford the injuries anymore. I wish he had started earlier


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

alizio said:


> im a member of 2 wrestling forums. this is likely the best list IMO but of course as in every sport, ppl argue.... Kurt is great but he isnt the greatest or top 5 IMO


To be fair that really doesn't have anything to do with how their skills would translate to MMA and Kurt stopped when he was around 27 you can't really compare him to lifers. Kurt was a really fast freestyle wrestler his shot would have been unstoppable at LHW and early HW in MMA.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

War said:


> Their match was an amateur match before the show for the boys in the back and the crew. This has nothing to do with the product that you see on TV.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


got it :thumb02:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

funny, for a guy that supposedly tossed him around and pinned him (i doubt this tbh, but who knows) and a guy he respects, Brock doesnt think much of his chances in MMA or Lashleys.



> MMA / UFC News
> Brock Lesnar claims Kurt Angle and Bobby Lashley won't make the type of impact in UFC that he has
> Nov 7, 2008 - 09:36 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Kurt Angle is taking some time off from TNA Wrestling. Maybe he could train for MMA.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

War said:


> I don't know if this is known or not but I'm gonna share a Kurt Angle story I was told while I was training.
> 
> Apparently, after Brock joined the WWE, it became a big deal that both he and Kurt were on the roster. Eventually people were questioning who was better and they agreed to a match. From what I've been told from several people, Kurt actually pinned Brock.
> 
> ...


Thats funny...i heard it was Brock pinning Kurt Angle!!!

Honestly, Kurt would of been the best if it was 10 years ago, but the bumps this guy taken from wrestling has totaly fucked his body over.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Just go to strikeforce if they'll accept you and work your way up.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

If Kurt have had enter the MMA World instead of the Pro Wrestling world. He would have been a MMA Hall of Famer by now.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Kurt Angle and panties. Durrhurrhurr.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Kurt just loves to talk. Nothing will come of it.
It would have been awesome if he went into MMA early with a healthy body. He's just a tremendous athlete. 

I also had heard the rumours about Kurt and Brock wrestling backstage and Kurt would usually out wrestle him. At least it was better than Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels pulling each other's hair.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Just have to hope he goes better than that in MMA. Lucky the referees were there to spare the embarrassment, as if they weren't there Angle would have had his shoulder snapped by the Kimura. To be fair to him though, that was when he was suffering with his neck injuries.
> 
> If Angle's body is in good enough condition to fight, and he trains full-time for a few months then I'd be happy to see him fight MMA. If Toney can get a UFC contract at 41 and with no MMA experience, then I don't see why an Olympic Gold Medallist can't either. The key is his body though, and if, as rumoured, he's not in good knick, then he wouldn't stand a chance of getting licensed.


I never understood how people took that as Angle getting owned. That was a shoot freestyle wrestling match. A kimura is not a legal move. If Im in ref position and stand up and kick the guy in the head, I didnt own him, it just makes me a douche.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

With his injuries and what not I can not really see him being sanctioned at all to fight. HE has the heart of a champion, I just do not know if the body is there to.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I think Kurt is a tremendous athlete, and Lord knows he has heart, but I think an MMA career would come about ten years too late. His body has been left battered and broken by years of professional wrestling, as well as an amateur wrestling background before that, so I seriously doubt he could ever come into a fight 100% healthy. As I said, the man's heart is unquestionable, and mentally, he'd be ready to go... but I just don't think his body would be able to keep up.


This post says everything.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Everyone says his body is battered and broken down but have you guys not seen his recent matches? Any real pro wrestling fan on this forum who watches TNA can say every time Kurt steps into the ring it's a great match and sometimes it's even amazing (like his last match he had against Mr Anderson in the steel cage at Lockdown). 

None of us know what Kurt is feeling but Kurt and if he thinks he can do MMA then I think he can and should do MMA. He's in amazing shape at 41 years old. Last I heard he said he was at the 200-205 pound range in weight. 

Alot of you are putting too much emphasis on age. You can't compare Randy to Kurt because Randy had his first fight when he was 34 he's now 46. That's 12 years of MMA training to get where Randy is at. But you can compare the shape of their bodies. Randy and Kurt are both in great shape. Who cares about age when your body is like Randys? Kurt is at a healthy weight and I be damned if he isn't in shape. Kurt can move just like anyone. 

Being a pro wrestler for 11 years also makes you think he's more tougher since he's used to getting beat up for 300 days a year for the majority of his career in the WWE and he still wrestles most of the year for TNA. 

You guys are too quick to judge and won't give a guy a chance. I say put him on TUF. I don't want to see him fight at 0-0 in the UFC like James Toney. I want Kurt to test himself against other guys befor coming into the UFC.

Do it Dana, do it.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

CHANTS TNA TNA TNA TNA! :thumb02:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Well if history has proved anything is that Wrestlers age the best in MMA. Kurt could fight for a few years doubt he would be able to compete past 44 though.


----------



## GracieKiller (Apr 19, 2010)

Kurt Angle is as much of a joke as Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Kurt has been saying this for years.

Blah, blah, blah, it's all talk.

It's not even fair to compare Angle to Shamrock. Shamrock has talked the talk and walked the walk.

I don't blame Kurt for choosing the money, but guys, he's been saying this since about 2005. While he is/was a legit athlete, he is so broken down.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

How many pro wrestlers is this now?

Stick to your baby oil, tights and roids stop polluting the sport.....


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm saying this now.. Pro wrestling is a tougher sport than MMA(I use the word sport loosley). I believe Kurt can be incredibly explosive in MMA and be a dangerous guy in the 205. I don't see him beating anyone top 5 or maybe top 8 but he definitely has the credentials to be considered a threat and not just an "old banged up pro wrestler".


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ZaoSyn said:


> I'm saying this now.. Pro wrestling is a tougher sport than MMA(I use the word sport loosley). I believe Kurt can be incredibly explosive in MMA and be a dangerous guy in the 205. I don't see him beating anyone top 5 or maybe top 8 but he definitely has the credentials to be considered a threat and not just an "old banged up pro wrestler".


I'm not giving you any because I don't neg rep for opinions, but I hope you enjoy your neg rep for that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lol dana white doesnt give physicals. does angle even understand what an athletic commission is?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

ZaoSyn said:


> I'm saying this now.. Pro wrestling is a tougher sport than MMA(I use the word sport loosley).


yeah i have to agree the travelling/scheduling is down right ******* insane and i would not be able to handle it.thats why brock quit

they also have great stories backstage

THE PLANE RIDE FROM HELL



> This infamous incident took place on a chartered flight which took place as the RAW crew flew back to the US after the 2002 Insurrextion PPV in the UK. In wrestling circles it became known as the a Plane Ride from Hell.
> Lets take a look what happened:
> 
> Now bearing in mind Jim Ross, president of talent relations was onboard to uphold the law, along with road agents Arn Anderson, Dave Finley, Gerry Briscoe, Michael Hayes, locker room leader the undertaker was present, along with senior writers Stephanie Mcmahon and Paul Heyman...... so you'd think the crew would behave themselves right???
> ...


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

The wrestling has taken a toll on his body. Even in WWE he had a hard time keeping his health in check.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Damone said:


> Kurt has been saying this for years.
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, it's all talk.
> 
> ...


This.

He's been saying the same thing every 6 months for years. IMO he has absolutely no intention of ever competing in MMA. It's just something he says to get people talking about him.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Oh it's true, it's damn true. However, you're forgetting 3 things Kurt does have in his favour; Intensity, Integrity and Intelligence.


Bwahaha! I was just about to give up on this thread and move on after seeing nothing but post after post repeating the same basic message ... and then you saved the day. 

And watching people take you serious? Priceless!


----------

